# Dolby Pro Logic II (¿Que es?)



## capitanp

Dolby Pro Logic II

Lanzado en el 2001, el formato Dolby Pro Logic II es uno de los más versátiles que se hayan creado en los laboratorios Dolby. Su principal innovación es que hace posible escuchar prácticamente cualquier fuente (incluso con sonido monofónico) en sonido multicanal. A continuación analizaremos sus características más importantes y de paso daremos un vistazo al último formato de decodificación realizado por los laboratorios Dolby: el Pro Logic IIx.

*Ventajas sobre Pro Logic convencional.*

El Dolby Pro Logic II es un sistema de decodificación matricial basado en los principios desarrollados para el Dolby Pro Logic original de los años ochenta. A diferencia de éste que tenía solo cuatro canales de información con un ancho de banda limitado (los tradicionales izquierdo y derecho, además de un canal central y otro monofónico de efectos), el nuevo Pro Logic II provee cinco canales con ancho de banda completo, incluyendo los canales de efectos, lo que se traduce en una mayor separación de canales, mejor localización del sonido y un campo sonoro excepcionalmente estable.

*¿ Qué hay de nuevo con Dolby Pro Logic II ?*

Ofrece dos variantes: una especial para música y otra optimizada para películas.

*El modo 'Movie'* (para películas) puede utilizarse incluso para videojuegos. Este modo conserva las funciones más importantes del Dolby Pro Logic convencional, pero con una salida estéreo y ancho de banda completo en cada canal, por lo que la experiencia audible se acerca mucho a aquella que se obtiene con Dolby Digital.

El modo "Movie" es similar al Dolby Prologic tradicional y como en este, se utiliza en la escucha de programas de televisión o películas, independiente si estas son estéreo o estén codificadas en Dolby Prologic. Este modo tiene dos diferencias fundamentales con su antecesor: el canal Surround se reproduce en estéreo y tiene un ancho de banda ilimitado.
El canal Surround tradicional es mono, por lo que el procesador Dolby Prologic II toma la señal de los canales principales y, mediante un complejo proceso, emula dos canales independientes traseros en modo estéreo. La dificultad de este proceso es evitar que se introduzcan en los canales surround efectos no deseados, por ejemplo: los diálogos.
El ancho de banda del canal trasero en modo Dolby Prologic, viene limitado por un filtro de 7 Khz que tiene la misión de evitar la inestabilidad de la señal en frecuencias agudas. Este filtro ha desaparecido en el nuevo Dolby Prologic II debido al mejor procesado de la señal que tiene.

Probablemente la función incorporada más innovadora es la del modo música (Music), el cual crea un ambiente de sonido envolvente multicanal a partir de fuentes estéreo como los CDs.

*El modo "Music"* , obviamente está destinado a la escucha de programas musicales estéreo como CD´s, minidisc, vinilos, etc. Este método difiere ligeramente del modo "Movie" puesto que nos permite efectuar tres ajustes opcionales. Esto tiene como objetivo el paliar algunos inconvenientes que pueden manifestarse en la escucha en modo multicanal, de programas no pensados para este método de reproducción sonora. Estos modos son:

*Modo Panorama:* Expande la señal frontal estéreo para incluir a los altavoces Surround, de este modo los altavoces frontales y posteriores reproducen la misma información y se obtiene un amplio campo sonoro. Este método es similar a algunos modos DSP.

*Control de Dimensión:* Permite ajustar gradualmente el campo sonoro, hacia la parte delantera o trasera. Es una solución óptima para alcanzar el balance más idóneo para todos los altavoces según las grabaciones. Tiene 7 niveles de regulación.

*Control de Amplitud Central:* Permite un ajuste variable de la imagen central, para que sea sólo audible por el altavoz central, sólo por los altavoces frontales izquierdo y derecho en modo "Phantom", o en otras combinaciones de los tres altavoces. De esta forma hay una mejor "unión" de los altavoces principales y el central, y un mayor control de la sensación de amplitud o "peso de la imagen". Tiene 8 posiciones distintas.

*El modo "music"* también incorpora un filtro tipo "shelf" para altas frecuencias, eliminándolas de una forma natural. Este modo emula la reproducción en una sala de conciertos debido a que, normalmente las frecuencias altas son las primeras en perderse debido a la absorción y a los reflejos de una sala.

Uno de los objetivos de la reproducción de música es que todo el sonido llegue al oyente en el mismo instante, lo que se conoce como llegada coincidente. En el caso que los altavoces surround o central estuvieran más próximos al oyente que los altavoces frontales, automáticamente se aplicaría en el decodificador un retraso para compensarlo.

En la mayoría de los sistemas se incluyen tres nuevos controles que permiten ajustar el campo sonoro a gusto del usuario, estos son:

*Dolby Panorama:* Crea un efecto de sonido envolvente más uniforme, similar al control de balance convencional, pero incluyendo los altavoces de efectos.

*Dolby Dimension:* Ajusta el balance entre los canales frontales y posteriores.

*Dolby Center Width:* Ajusta el balance entre el canal central y los frontales. En su ajuste más amplio, todo el sonido del canal central se mezcla entre los canales frontales.

*El modo 'matrix'* puede incluirse para producir sonido multicanal a partir de material monofónico


*Lo último: Dolby Pro Logic IIx.*

La última  creación de Dolby es su formato Pro Logic IIx, el cual permite procesar cualquier señal estéreo o 5.1 en una salida 6.1 o 7.1. Esta tecnología incorpora todas las funciones del Pro Logic II además de un modo exclusivo llamado 'Game Mode' que envia las señales de efectos especiales de los modernos videojuegos a los canales de Surround.


----------



## aakd18

Te quiero felicitar por la muy buena explicación del formato dolby prologic II. Gracias por el aporte.

También quiero resaltar el hecho de que más de 700 lectores y ningún comentario. Compañeros foreros pongámonos las pilas y alentemos a los compañeros como Capitanp, que con el simple deseo de informaciónrmar a la comunidad, hacen estos posteos sumamente interesantes.

Una vez más, muchas gracias.


----------



## Ivan

Interesante, aunque es del 2000 ...
aporte:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Pro_Logic


----------



## oacrtheshadowman

Muy interesante, se me despiertan las ganas de buscar la forma de elaborar un circuito Dolby Pro Logic II, tal vez suene loco, pero sabemos q en cuanto a tecnología no hay nada imposible ahasta el momento, solo es cuestión de investigar arduamente jejejejeje. Buena explicación sobre el Dolby


----------



## serbel

De mucha valia este articulo por lo cual felicito al compañero,ultimamente escuche un comentario acerca de esto pero la verdad me quede en el limbo,pero ahora lo veo mas claro..
      Gracias.


----------



## Guest

Pues yo, como ya dije en otro hilo, llevo tiempo buscando un circuito o IC de Dolby Pro Logic II para poder hacerle un descodificador a la Wii, lo sullo seria en "Game Mode", pero como que no encuentro nada por la red.


----------



## alexus

y el 3 stero que seria?

en mi equipo de musica aparece eso y el dobly prologic 2.

capaz mi mensaje se va al tarro.


----------



## capitanp

alexus dijo:
			
		

> y el 3 stero que seria?
> 
> en mi equipo de musica aparece eso y el dobly prologic 2.
> 
> capaz mi mensaje se va al tarro.




es 2+1  dos bocinas full range + un subwoofer


----------



## chopexxx

wowwwww, ahora entiendo por qué se escucha también mi televisión graciassss, sigue con esos aportes.
Para obtener y otorgar conocimiento no se necesitan motivos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnunezf

Buen aporte, muchas gracias


----------



## SirLeinad

Sabía algo sobre el Dolby Pro Logic II pero con esta explicación me ha quedado mucho mas claro.. Ahora si podré sacarle jugo a mi reproductor

Una duda, se tiene un audio 2.0 (estereo) y al pasarlo mediante el reproductor al modo Dolby Pro Logic II (5.1) sólamente se están multiplicando los canales haciendo que se escuche lo mismo en las 5 bocinas mas no quiere decir que mantenga efectos o bien sea un 5.1 (digamos que sea en el caso de películas).. si estoy equivocado espero aclaraciones..

Gracias por el aporte


----------



## gord16

t6engo el diagrama de un circuito dolby pro logic 2 ya vi el datasheet pero no me explica como conectarlo


----------

